# Anyone hitting any big cats??



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

We have been fishing like crazy below Markland dam, just not hitting any cats over 10 lbs! We fished a different spot last night, this spot is usually our honey hole! Last year we caught several flattys and blues that ranged from 20 up to 67 lbs! In 6 hours last night i had one run and it ended up being a 4 pound flatty! Just curious if anyone else was having problems hooking up? By this time last year me and my partner had probally caught, pictured, and released 500 to 600 pounds of fish!:S


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hopefully we seen some nice ones at our Steubenville tournament Saturday.

But no, my last couple of trips didn't find any big ones either.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Some current in the river would certainly help concentrate them, when there is no flow, they are roaming all over the place and hard to target, same with the channels. 
In a tourney this weekend and hoping for a good night!
Salmonid


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Saw one caught at Greenup dam Sat. that went 22 lbs. Lots of smaller Channel Cats and some decent Wipers early in the AM.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

The place we fish is a huge drop off below the dam! Actually its the best drop off anywhere within 10 miles below the dam! Never had a problem hitting fish there ever! Leading up to the drop off are some sand and rock bars, these bars are just full of bait fish! Usually we see fish just popping the bait fish non stop! Havent seen alot of that going on at all!:S


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

We fished a tournament down there out of Carrollton 7/19 with Catfish Masters. Bite was slow then as well but did happen upon one nice flatty at 42.4#. He was caught on a live bluegill.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice flatty! Congrats! He come from the kentucky or main river? Just curious we have fished on the backside of the little park right around the point where the 2 rivers meet, fished it back early though!


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Caught nice flathead on half of a 12 inch shad two week ago. Lost one other good fish!! Fishing holes 48 to 54 feet deep.. Pics soon to come of the 40+ couldn't find my scales.. RELEASED!!!!!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Main river.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes in Dover Ky, on the ohio river..


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

We hit the same spot last night and got skunked! Fished 6 hours on cut bluegill and nothing! Some guys down river using cut shad, skipjack and bluegill and they had the same results! The place we fish usually produces alot of big cats! Not this year!:S


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

IMO, conditions presently mirror that of nearly the entire 2007 summer.
The Ohio River was virtually the Ohio Lake from May through November. 

I would have thought that this May and June especially would have been prime for BIG cats, with the river always up a few feet and muddy water.

Seems weird that you would have done so well last year, under nearly identical conditons.

Still has to be great to get out on a regular basis. Perhaps things will start to change if we get a week or two of stable conditions.

IMO bass fishing is picking up despite the plus 80 degree water temps.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I am sure the cats will finally pick up! I have also been fishing a couple bass tourneys a week! Doing pretty good always show up at weigh in with a limit!


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

went out last night in maysville area caught 2 small cats.. talked to many other boaters same thing too,very little fish if any at all..


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Catbird said:


> We fished a tournament down there out of Carrollton 7/19 with Catfish Masters. Bite was slow then as well but did happen upon one nice flatty at 42.4#. He was caught on a live bluegill.


Dale and Jason, Nice big old flat.Are you`s coming to this weekends all nighter at Craig`s Creek. It is just above Markland Dam and you can lock thru. 8pm-8am is the times. Hope to see you`s there. Randy


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

There is a real good chance that we will be there Randy. We was just talking about it the other day.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep..we will be there.


----------

